# RO Today -Saturday



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2009)

[align=center]_*





Ro Today*_

I'm filling in for Elf Mommy today.










Today is Lover_of_lopz rabbit Summer's gotcha day!

Happy Gotcha day Summer!










[/align][align=left]irishlops wants your permission to draw your bunnies.

[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
Mrs. PBJ wants your help to get the word out about not buying rabbits as easter presents, help spread the word!

jcottonl02 wants to know if you have ever done a portrait of your bunnies!

werecatrising is looking for the best place to buy vet beds

[align=center]
[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=left]khermann3 is worried because Toby won't eat!

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]irishbunny is looking for information aboutrussel rabbit food

spankypod is looking for information about what to feed their rabbit

Kissysquirrel wants to know if they are feeding their rabbits the right type of food

snap is looking for information about good quality cheap pellets

prince_and_thumper has a problem with her bunnies fighting

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=left]ginger_giants is excited because her flemish giant Penny is building a nest!

bunnytamer is looking for information on showing rabbits

Tinkerbell Rabbitry has designed a new rabbitry website!

Ladybug is looking for breeders of palominos in the central florida area!

[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]khermann3 is looking for information onkittys!

pinksalamander wants to know whatclassic novels you have read

MyLoveables!! has soccer trials on Monday, wish her luck!


[/align][align=center]That's it for now, have a nice day!





[/align][align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for doing my news today!!!! It's fantastic! I love your banners and graphics!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, I need to collect up more graphics though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2009)

I like this one. :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

Me too! Those bunnies are multiplying AND playing leap frog!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not an easy task to fill Elf Mommy's shoes. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

LOVE IT! Nice Job!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep! Nice job for sure! Thanks for filling in for Elf Mommy!


----------

